# Start Here > Guest Forum >  Faded Glory

## JohnWeeks613

Faded Glory. The meaning of the alleged bleached flags on the bridge is known to those who are iniated, but may be tangently implying: AMERICA IS FADING.

----------


## pcosmar

> Faded Glory. The meaning of the alleged bleached flags on the bridge is known to those who are iniated, but may be tangently implying: AMERICA IS FADING.


An interesting perspective. 

I wonder if that was the intent of those responsible.

----------


## Acala

Faded glory could mean a couple different things.  It might mean that the liberty this country once valued has faded.  But it also might mean faded glory in the sense of the loss of "American Exceptionalism" the Newt Gingrich and Rick Santorum types are always lamenting.  Two very different ideas.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

I thought Faded Glory was a jeans company.  :-/

----------


## donnay

> I thought Faded Glory was a jeans company.  :-/


A Clothing line carried by Walmart.

----------


## CaptUSA

> A Clothing line carried by Walmart.


So is the irony intended or unintended?

----------


## amy31416

> So is the irony intended or unintended?


It's got to be intentional. I bought a Faded Glory t-shirt with the American flag on it simply because it was made in Pakistan. It was $3.

----------


## phill4paul

> It's got to be intentional. I bought a Faded Glory t-shirt with the American flag on it simply because it was made in Pakistan. It was $3.


 Reported. 




> §8. Respect for flag
> d. The flag should never be used as wearing apparel, bedding, or drapery.


http://www.ushistory.org/betsy/flagcode.htm

----------


## acptulsa

Yeah, well, the Constitution shouldn't be used as toilet paper, either.  But who do you report the White House to?

----------


## phill4paul

> Yeah, well, the Constitution shouldn't be used as toilet paper, either.  But who do you report the White House to?


  The White House. Duh! They, like other government bureaucracies will investigate themselves!

----------


## amy31416

> Reported. 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ushistory.org/betsy/flagcode.htm


Oh crap. I guess I'll take down my flag drapes.

----------


## DamianTV

> I thought Faded Glory was a jeans company.  :-/


Just somebody trying to get into your pants!  :P

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Yeah, well, the Constitution shouldn't be used as toilet paper, either.  But who do you report the White House to?


Congress, supposedly.  But that's done a lot of good throughout history, eh? /sarc   (there's probably a good Will Rogers quote about this...if you find one, plz share  )

----------


## phill4paul

> Oh crap. I guess I'll take down my flag drapes.


  Unless it is the flag drape on the coffin of a fallen he-row then you better, Amy Pie. Don't want a goon squad lighting them up with C.S. canistes.

----------


## amy31416

> Unless it is the flag drape on the coffin of a fallen he-row then you better, Amy Pie. Don't want a goon squad lighting them up with C.S. canistes.


I was just trying to make people jealous by out-patrionizing them.

----------


## phill4paul

> I was just trying to make people jealous by out-patrionizing them.


  Thank you for supporting AmeriKa. You are a true Patrion. Saaaaluute!

----------

